# How to log out from facebook massenger on iphone 5s ?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Tech guys,

I was trying to sign out from facebook messenger which installed on iphone 5S,
i could log out facebook application, but messenger still signed as the previous one,
it's very annoying, is there any idea to solve this matter and login the other acc in both apps ?
Best regards.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

momtaz, please do not start duplicate threads for the same issue. Closing this one, original is at http://forums.techguy.org/apple-ipods-ipads-iphones/1151129-how-log-out-faceboom-massenger.html


----------

